# Travel Talk > Travel News >  There are a few things you should consider Before performing the Umrah in Ramadan

## holytravel

Umrah begins with entering Ihram, which entails carefully washing oneself, bathing properly, and dressing into two white sheets. you should take care of one thing that these clothes are not stitched. however, a basic usual stitched clothing is permitted for women.
The following practice is Tawaf. It requires visitors to approach the Masjid-al-Haram using their right foot and then go counter-clockwise around the Kaaba 7 times.
Sa'i follows, with pilgrims ascending the hill of 'Safa' and walking towards 'Marwa' while uttering dhikr.
Men can complete their Umrah by shaving off the head as final practice. However, women should trim their hair short rather than shaving it.
There are a few things you should consider Before performing the Umrah in Ramadan
Validity of Visa:  a special Visa is a permit to pilgrims traveling to Mecca for Umrah by the government of Saudia Arabia. the visa allows thirty days from the issuance date of the Umrah visa to visit all religiously auspicious sites of Mecca and Medina.
Accommodation and flight: Hotel reservation and air ticket prices are subject to change based on the season. To avoid last-minute complications, it is suggested that reservations be scheduled well in advance.
Umrah Rites: If you are going to perform Umrah in Ramadan for the very first time, it is necessary to coordinate with religious scholars, since they are capable of providing accurate guidelines about how to perform Umrah. It is mandatory that you are familiar with all important Umrah practices and also have a clear understanding of what should be done or avoided when you go for Umrah. 
Physical and Spiritual Preparedness: Umrah during Ramadan is more than a pilgrimage. Umrah necessitates both physical and emotional readiness. Pilgrims frequently walk long distances in hot weather. It is critical to maintain physical fitness, eat healthily, and devote oneself to Allah Almighty. Prayers made with honest hearts are accepted; it is a wise idea to compile a list of prayers for those you care about. Visit different places: Pilgrims should not overlook exploring other religious sites in Mecca while they are there. Based on the length of the stay, a few places can easily be visited with proper scheduling

----------


## Mark Kerouac

Welcome friend!

----------

